# Oil drain plug over-torqued, now stripped :-(



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

**** that sucks this is why I do my own oil changes if something hoes wrong its my fault.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Dealer or local grease monkey?


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Home Depot has a cheap tool to remove a rounded bolt. They work with most socket drives. Surely an auto part store can help too.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

no way i did mine tooo!!!! why did they use such a small head?i used a pair of vise grips and just clamped on to it to get it off,but wait thats when i had a 10mm bolt on mine!i forgot gm switched it to a flush mount torx,**** gm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Wait, did you do this, or some oil change place?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*grabs MIG welder and a spare bolt*











Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Dealer or local grease monkey?


Local, I wanted to do a under car inspection and they allow it, dealer doesn't.
This was after the so called "fire" recall, I wanted to see the hazard 1st hand. Boy,.must be some really careless grease monkeys, I cannot see the problem?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would never take my car to a local oil change place, you never know if they will use the correct oil. A friend of mine worked at a national chain oil change place & straight out told me they put what ever they want into the customers car. He said if you pay for synthetic that they would put regular oil in & then use the synthetic in there own cars. 

Dealer charges $29.95 for a dexos synthetic blend change. Even if the oil change guy is less experienced than a real mechanic I suspect he is better than the preschoolers working at a local shop. In a weeks time I suspect the dealers oil change guy works on dozens of cruze, within a few months the guy is an expert at our cars. The same can not be said for an oil change place getting hundreds of differing cars/brands.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This is why I do topside oil changes. No risk of stripping the drain bolt. 

When did they go to a Torx bolt on the Cruze?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> This is why I do topside oil changes. No risk of stripping the drain bolt.
> 
> When did they go to a Torx bolt on the Cruze?
> 
> ...


Only the 1.8L has a torx bolt.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

The 1.4 SRi-V has Torx.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would never take my car to a local oil change place, you never know if they will use the correct oil. A friend of mine worked at a national chain oil change place & straight out told me they put what ever they want into the customers car. He said if you pay for synthetic that they would put regular oil in & then use the synthetic in there own cars.
> 
> Dealer charges $29.95 for a dexos synthetic blend change. Even if the oil change guy is less experienced than a real mechanic I suspect he is better than the preschoolers working at a local shop. In a weeks time I suspect the dealers oil change guy works on dozens of cruze, within a few months the guy is an expert at our cars. The same can not be said for an oil change place getting hundreds of differing cars/brands.



I carried my own Mobil-1 & filter.
You are correct no telling what they put in.
Also I do not like the bulk dispenser dumping ? from the previous ser.
Granted mzybe only a few oz but gear dope or brake fluid has no place in MY engine.


----------

